# Catios Thread



## Astarael (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi all! I just moved into an apartment, and my cat loves to sit at my sliding door and just watch outside. She's very intelligent and needs a lot of outlets for her energy so I was thinking of doing an apartment catio. 

I have an idea of how to block off the bottom (Planters). The only problem I'm running into is that I live in an apartment complex that is there are some pretty strict regulations on what i can and can't have on my patio. I'm thinking some kind of netting that is either transparent or hard to spot. I'm definitely a little concerned about the bars of my patio. I'll have to take some pictures and measurements but I was hoping y'all could help me with ideas, etc.

Also, if you have a catio or an outdoor enclosure I would LOVE TO SEE IT. I'm getting really obsessed with building one because Mia is SO curious!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Take some pics of the outside patio and the door. We'll see what we can come up with. They make bird netting for trees that is pretty secure, but I don't think that it is invisible. Do a search for it. It's available from nursery centers too.


----------



## Astarael (Feb 20, 2013)

Marcia said:


> Take some pics of the outside patio and the door. We'll see what we can come up with. They make bird netting for trees that is pretty secure, but I don't think that it is invisible. Do a search for it. It's available from nursery centers too.


It's first level, so I'm kind of concerned about her getting caught in it?
Its 11.5 ft wide and 6 ft front to back. Here are some pictures of it. 






I thought it might be wise to post this. WheN I was taking these pictures I accidentally stepped on an Asp (aka Puss Moth/Flannel Moth). 


I'm still thinking about adding planters to the bottom (cat grass, and I have to do research as to what plants are safe and that they like to eat, but I dont think she'd be able to slip out between the bars that are vertical.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I think you could use the bird netting, but attaching it to the wall might be a problem on the left side looking in (bottom photo). There is no wood strip to staple it to there so you would need to install one which management might frown upon. You might be able to get staples to go into the stucco with a good quality staple gun.

I'm not sure if kitty would fit through those bars or not. Cats can squeeze through pretty small openings. I think I would run the mesh all the way from the bottom to as far up the wall as it will go. Just use some twisty ties or tie wraps to secure it to the bottom of the railing.

You could also install a sliding glass door pet door for 24/7 access. Just be sure and put a piece of wood in the track (old cut off broom handle will work) to keep the slider secure from intruders. My cats took readily to using the flap to go on to our screened in porch.





 
Amazon.com: Ideal Pet Protector Series Ruff Weather Pet Door: Pet Supplies


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi Astarael - do you own or rent? I'm assuming there is some type of Homeowners Association or Condo board that manages the property where you live. The first thing I would do is check with them as to what you are and aren't allowed to do. It would be a shame if you were to setup your catio, only to be told later on that you have to reverse the changes and take it down. 

I know that in my community, I'm not allowed to make exterior changes of any kind, which includes my patio. I can't even do something as simple as installing a 'cat box' enclosure outside my windows . Technically speaking, I don't even own my patio, it's described as an exclusive use common element. And my sneaky cats can definitely get through between the bars of my patio fence. 

Good luck


----------



## Astarael (Feb 20, 2013)

> I think you could use the bird netting, but attaching it to the wall might be a problem on the left side looking in (bottom photo). There is no wood strip to staple it to there so you would need to install one which management might frown upon. You might be able to get staples to go into the stucco with a good quality staple gun.
> 
> I'm not sure if kitty would fit through those bars or not. Cats can squeeze through pretty small openings. I think I would run the mesh all the way from the bottom to as far up the wall as it will go. Just use some twisty ties or tie wraps to secure it to the bottom of the railing.
> 
> You could also install a sliding glass door pet door for 24/7 access. Just be sure and put a piece of wood in the track (old cut off broom handle will work) to keep the slider secure from intruders. My cats took readily to using the flap to go on to our screened in porch.


I actually picked a friend's brain who is very crafty and she suggested the same thing, bird netting. As a precaution I'm just gonna go ahead and cover the bars up. I rent an apartment in a pretty nice complex, so I'm trying to make this as attractive as possible. I will definitely rethink the pet door. I do get scared about people breaking in, etc, but I will have to look at it and get a feel.

As for getting the netting into the left side, I was thinking staple gun too. Do you know how if it would do any significant damage and would be easy to take out of the wall if I got in trouble for it?



> Hi Astarael - do you own or rent? I'm assuming there is some type of Homeowners Association or Condo board that manages the property where you live. The first thing I would do is check with them as to what you are and aren't allowed to do. It would be a shame if you were to setup your catio, only to be told later on that you have to reverse the changes and take it down.


Rent, and yes. Basically it just has to look "attractive", and I have an apartment people see pretty frequently (Rather than having one facing the back area. I checked my lease and the only real rule is that there is that anything covering the window people see from the outside has to be white (No clue why) and that it is not an area to store things .


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I think staples would hold it adequately - I think it COULD chip the paint or the stucco though, but the holes they leave behind would be tiny. Why not pick up a staple gun (they are only about $25 at Home Depot) and test it in a top corner where it won't be seen?. You could use putty to fill in any holes when you leave. Maybe try and use a tinted putty that is the same shade as the wall color. 

You could put planters in front of the railings and plant some English ivy in it to train up the mesh (warning - it can get heavy and pull the mesh down unless it is also secured to the overhang roof line). I don't think it will be "pretty" by itself, though. The mesh is black and although it is thin it will show. You might want to run the whole idea past management - otherwise kitty will need to just be content to have a view and no access.

I used a slider pet door for 15 years and we had no trouble. You do need to put a pole in the track so the slider cannot be opened in the event the pet door is busted out. I might even put a door or window alarm on it. That would give off an ear piercing signal if the door is breeched.

Good luck - - - the things we do for our pets!!


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

If attaching to the wall is a problem how about biulding a timber framing that is the same size as the opening, cover the frame with the netting or weldmesh (which adds stability) and then attaching/installing the frame onto the fence with saddle clamps. That way no fixings at all would even touch the walls.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Ok, lets see if I can explain it clearly...

If you were to get say, some kind of soft screen or tiny mesh, the size of the whole opening. (LxW) you actually want to get it about 4 inches bigger then the opening.

Then get something like a long piece of 1x2 or two pieces that will total your length 11'6" (infact if it is two pieces, it will be easier to dismantle and store if you have to)

Cover the top edge of the mesh/screen with tape (to stop fraying)
Lay your pieces of 1x2 end to end to make one long piece for the top, 
THEN staple the taped edge to the pieces of 1x2.

Along the edges repeat the same as above with pieces of 1 x 2 that is about 2" less then the height. 
Do the same taping of the edge you did for the top piece. Then staple the newly taped edges to your pieces of 1x2s

Now you should have your screening/mesh in a big frame.
Get some of these - Amazon.com: 3m velcro hanging strips
and place them close enough together to support the weight of your screen and frame. It shouldn't be too heavy so a strip every 8 to 10 inches should be plenty along the top.
Along the edges, you'll need less but don't get too skimpy because you don't want the kitty to be able to pull it away from the wall because you only used one or two strips. lol
Something about every foot should be good.

Now you should have your frame stuck up on the ceiling and along the side walls, leaving the bottom kind of loose.
Get a couple of pieces or better yet a SINGLE piece 11'4" of 1x4 or 1x6
Then lay the long board over the top of the screen thats hanging there and set your plants onto of the board for weight.

There should be no holes in the building at all with this method and you will be able to remove these strips with no damage to the paint either.


----------



## Astarael (Feb 20, 2013)

I have read all replies but I just don't have the patience to individually reply : P

I think I should run this by my apartment first. Second, there seems to be a Puss Caterpillar (AKA Asp) infestation in the bush in front of my apartment. I can't find anything on how they effect cats/dogs. But I'll be shopping around

I had an online friend suggest the clamping the wood together, as well, so I will definitely look at that. I'm just concerned about it's visibility. But I will have to go chat with my apartment people first before starting anything. I DID purchase some cat grass and will hopefully be planting it soon, and then I'm hoping to grow some catnip as well. 

Again, thank you everyone for your input and suggestions. I'm investigating all options so far! =)


----------

